# Construccion de Tren Bala en Argentina



## Manonline (May 25, 2008)

Buenas a todos, que tal. 
Bueno, como muchos sabrán, esta en proyecto la construccion de un tren bala aca en la Argentina. Qe fabuloso, un tren bala, que lujo... como en los paises del primer mundo... Todo el glamour como deberia pensar nuestra actual presidente. Pero... acaso esto es lo que necesita nuestro país? Ustedes, y con ustedes no hablo solo de argentinos, sino de latinos en general, creen que un pais con tanto hambre y desocupacion (diga lo que diga el indec) ande necesitando endeudarse por un tren bala, qe comunica solo 4 ciudades (a las qe no les falta nada por cierto), con tecnologia fuera de nuestros alcances?

Los invito a todos a visitar esta página donde se reflexiona un poco mas a fondo sobre este tema y se plantea la reconstruccion de los trenes qe comunican todo el interior de nuestro pais, reviviendo pueblos, industria ferroviaria y creando miles de puestos de trabajo (obvio que anulando la construccion del tren bala): Tren para TODOS

http://www.trenparatodos.com.ar


saludos,
mano.

EDIT: Me parecio buena idea la de Ardogan y la pongo en marcha, abrire una encuesta.


----------



## MaMu (May 25, 2008)

Me parece lamentable.
Es el cuarto gobierno que dice que va a implementar el tren bala, pura falacia, sobre todo cuando va a ser la cuarta vez que se COBRA EL DINERO de la gente para hacer algo que NUNCA se hizo.
En todo el pais NO EXISTE un solo tren que ande como corresponde. Es un robo, una falta de respeto hacia la inteligencia humana. Estos politicos que tanto desprecian la vida, sinceramente no la merecen.


----------



## santiago (May 25, 2008)

con esa plata , reactiven TODOS y cada uno de los trenes del pais,
con esto habria menos camiones pesados en las rutas, lo cual trae menos mantenimiento general de estas
ademas los accidentes se reducirian drasticamente, y por ultimo volverian a vivir algunos pueblos ferroviarios
saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 25, 2008)

he escuchado que los que venden combustible pincharon para que los trenes se caigan.

he escuchado que los trenes aqui andan mal, hace rato que no tomo uno .

y hay muchas preguntas muy obvias que uno se puede hacer :
*pero lo principal es hablar con la verdad, sin pelos en la lengua y mas ante cosas fastidiantemente obvias.*

POR QUE no se mantienen los que estan o se hacen nuevos para todos ?
y es muy sencillo eso, por que si podes gastar toda la $$$ en  un solo proyecto y encima es extranjero es mas facil conseguir "la cometa" entre las sombras.

veamos otro ejemplo similar:

que le conviene a un sinverguenza ?
1 ..---- contratar una obra llave en mano  a SIEMENS O IBM de alemania 
2 ..---- contratar empresas ARGENTINAS, con mano de obra y tecnologia ARGENTINA ?
o mejor proyectar la cosa con las mismas universidades ARGENTINAS.

VEAMOS, como pensaria un tipico funcionario argentino.

1...---- me tengo que hacer el viaje a alemania (pagado por el estado) , transo alla por unos millones de cometa.....quien se va a enterar de argentina ?
todo cocinado en un solo paquete.
no le doy trabajo a ningun argentino pero......que me importa.
no reactivo la industria argentina pero.....que me importa.
nadie va  a botonear por que el asuntoes entre el frankfruter ese y yo y ambos somos complices.
si mañana pasa algo dependeremos de los frankfruters esos .

2..--- es trabajoso, hay que acordar con varios , seran muchos los que trabajaran en el tema, universidades , PYMES varias.....dificil morder ahi y encima.....HAY QUE TRABAJAR.
le doy trabajo a mi gente (se me inchara el pecho al saber que hago las cosas bien?) 
reactivo a mi pais (me lo agradecera alguien ?).
lo que haga funcionaria siempre , por que todo fue hecho aqui.


es asi.

lo del tren bala ?
ya puse que habria que preguntarle a la KK patas de agua que se  gasta fortunas para parecer "un poco linda" :

por que compramos un tren bala que no nos conviene ni regalado ?????
si, ni regalado por que primero tendriamos que respondernos una simple preguntita etica:

si nos lo traen gratis, lo arman gratis y lo empujan para que arranque gratis......solo nos cobran el mantenimiento .
por que Sra. KK de turno si podemos mantener ese chiche extranjero y no somos capaces de mantener a nuestros fierritos de aqui ?

por que un proyecto elitista mientras no hay una red de trenes en el pais ?

y la otra pregunta :
que coño considera que es ESTRATEGICO ????
o mas bien ......estrategico .......para quien ?

para un pais ESTRATEGICO es tener tecnologia propia
estrategico es tener una red de trenes en buen estado que comunique el pais, no un tren para los turistas.
estrategico es tener industrias propias que dan trabajo , crecimiento y desarrollo de tecnologias propias .

estrategico podria decirse que es el tren bala PARA LA FAMILIA K , ya que con esa estrategia se paran de por vida.


----------



## 426ivan (May 25, 2008)

No pierdan tiempo, ya se llamó a licitación. Si lo frenamos ahora tenemos que pagar igual y encima nos quedamos sin nada. Yo soy de Catamarca, imaginate cómo lo tomamos aquí....


----------



## Trick21 (May 25, 2008)

La verdad fernandob tiene toda la razón en cada palabra!

Nose si alguien vio CQC (caiga quein caiga)  que mostraban un tren llamado EL GRAN CAPITAN que va desde Bs. As hasta Posadas, Misiones... el relator le pregunta al maquinista estas cosas:

R: De que año es este tren?

M: De 1974

R: A que velocidad vamos?

M: Por como se encuentran las vias en este trayecto vamos a 20Km/H

R: A que velocidad peude llegar (ya con sus años)?

M: A 120Km/h

R: A que velocidad máxima puede llegar este tren manteniendo al seguridad de los pasajeros con estas vías?

M: Y... en el mejor trayecto podemos llegar a 60Km/h

El tren como se inauguro lograba todo su trayecto de 1200Km en aproximadamente 10hs

Ahora el tren tarda aproximadamente 26hs

A esto se le llama progreso?

Salu2


----------



## fernandob (May 25, 2008)

yo no se como es la cosa legal.......seguro que bastante "para cubrir a los peces grandes" .
pero estoy casi seguro que hay mala letra en ese tema.

en cualquier asunto hay una licitacion, pliegos, estudio de proyecto, ambiental y mil cosas mas....que hacen que uno de esos proyectos deba pasar por carpetas AÑOS y por el monto deba ser aprobado por el senado , el congreso , Dios y maria castaña....

en fin, trato de decir que ese tren bala lo metieron calladitos como una bala y no me extrañaria que cualquiera que sepa de leyes pueda meterle un recurso de amparo o decir que es anticonstitucional lo que sea y que lo pague la KK que lo firmo, no nosotros.

y Mamu, no te preocupes........no es una cuestion de huevos.....uno aprende y se mueve en el mundo en el que vive, y uno vive en un mundo en el cual por chistar AUN HOY desapareces o tenes un accidente.
o si le metes un juicio a un menem cualquiera terminas vos siendo acusado .......por que no tenias suficiente $$$ para pagar a los abogados con colmillos mas grandes y si no .....simplemente terminas en el apart en el que esta julio lopez.

o te crees que estas en el 2008 ?
o en democracia ?
o en un estado de derecho ?
o en un pais del primer mundo ?

vos, yo y nosotros tenemos UNA EDUCACION Y RESPETO, no vamos a mandar  matar a nadie, ni a esperar con un palo a madie, ni dedicarnos a recagar a nadie.
no es huevos.
es el mundo en el que vivimos.
el que tiene huevos se reporduce y el mas HDP se hace rico.
cada quien tuvo su escuela y cada quien salio de el seno familiar del que salio .

saludos a todos


----------



## andreslazari (May 25, 2008)

Bueno por lo que veo la gran mayoria de los argentinos esta en contra del tren bala... 
Como ya han dicho muchos con esa plata podrian ponerse en funcionamientos ferrocarriles que interconecten y donde el transporte de cereales, combustibles y ese tipo de cosas, ademas de personas fuera mas barato, ademas de que no habria tantos accidentes de transito lo cual se esta llevando muchas vidas en la actualidad.
La verdad nose en que esta pensando la presidente...


----------



## Ardogan (May 25, 2008)

Podríamos hacer una encuesta no?, creo que de todos los argentinos que participamos en el foro, el 0,01% va a opinar a favor, con un 0,008% de margen de error, jaja.

Opciones: 
1) Me parece una idea fantástica
2) Creo que es una buena idea para hay que planificarla con más tiempo y cuidado (o algo así)
3) No creo que sea el momento para ese proyecto
4) Creo que de ninguna forma debe llevarse a cabo
5) Creo que están chiflados al proponer cosa semejante y que debieran hacerse analizar antes de proponer tal incoherencia con la realidad nacional

Demás está decir, me parece cosa de chiflados el tren bala, es una falta de sentido común espantosa.
Ojalá esta gente pueda tener éxito con la junta de firmas y que sirva para frenar ese acto de irresponsabilidad absoluta.
Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 26, 2008)

Pondria mi clasico sin palabras, pero mi calenturometro se pone en rojo de inmediato con este tema.

ahora alguien propone tecnologia argentina.

La repuesta es otra pregunta ¿Donde esta el negocio para los funcionarios y gobernantes?.

La consigna es ROBAR, todo lo que se pueda, lo mas rapido que se pueda.
Y les dire algo son Eficientes los H.... de P...

Estoy realmente cansado, que ya ni ganas de acordarme me dan. Por mi lado voy a agachar la cabeza, seguir laburando duro y parejito. Saludos


----------



## steinlager (May 26, 2008)

Por mi lado voy a agachar la cabeza, seguir laburando duro y parejito....

Es lo unico q nos queda... y como viene la juventud (de esto no hablemos, creo q el 20% se salva) , los politicos cada vez van a robar mas y mas y nadie dira nada, porq? porq es ignorante, o no le interesa el tema, ese es el gran problema de los argentinos. El clasico  "Que lo arregle/haga el otro" y claro cuando no nos gusta le caemos encima, pero ya esta echo... si la gente estuviese metida en el tema podria ir viendo y opinando... 

Hay q educar para q no nos sigan cagando....


----------



## fernandob (May 26, 2008)

en lo que piensan TODOS los presidentes y asociados:

la cometa........

la querida COMETA !


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 26, 2008)

steinlager dijo:
			
		

> Por mi lado voy a agachar la cabeza, seguir laburando duro y parejito....
> 
> Es lo unico q nos queda... y como viene la juventud (de esto no hablemos, creo q el 20% se salva) , los politicos cada vez van a robar mas y mas y nadie dira nada, porq? porq es ignorante, o no le interesa el tema, ese es el gran problema de los argentinos. El clasico  "Que lo arregle/haga el otro" y claro cuando no nos gusta le caemos encima, pero ya esta echo... si la gente estuviese metida en el tema podria ir viendo y opinando...
> 
> Hay q educar para q no nos sigan cagando....



No es que no se opine, ni se vea. El tema es que nadie escucha, la clasica "que ustedes van a arreglar el pais" es totalmente cierta. En el unico momento que tenes una influencia es al votar.

" PORQUE EL PUEBLO NO GOBIERNA; SINO SUS REPRESENTANTES " y lamentablemente a la hora de votar las opciones que tenes son realmente ridiculas, son un chiste.

No comparto la idea del voto en blanco, ni de votar a los zurdos ni al partido obrero porrque no tienen influencia en el resultado final. Pero tristemente te queda elegir entre LO PEOR y LO MENOS PEOR, Y me hago cargo de mi voto. a eso me refiero con agachar la cabeza.

Yo no soy un piquetero, y no tengo tiempo para andar protestando en la plaza o en la casa de gobierno, realmente tengo cosas mas importantes que hacer, Yo soy un laburante, y ante las malas, LABURO MAS.

Tampoco me gusta la politica, sino me dedicaria a eso, y estria lleno de plata.

Ahora comparto un %100 en que hay que educar para que no te caguen.!

Pero la corrupcion y el poder, vienen de la mano desde que el hombre es hombre, y me parece que no tiene solucion. 

Me parece que siempre van a estar los cagadores y los cagados ( YO) y es una cuestion como la accion y la reaccion, cambiara el color de la camiseta, cambiara la forma en que lo hacen. Pero es simple. O te dedicas a currar, o acostumbrate a que te curren. 

PD: Soy un tipo comun, negro cordobes 32 años, tengo mi familia (mi mujer y mi hijo),mi casa (hace poco feliz propietario), mi auto ( ni tan tan ni muy muy), mi negocio (monotributista), algun que otro currito como fabricante (en negrete). Y estoiii cansado (resignado)de hacerme mala sangre por culpa de estos h.... de p... .  Saludos


----------



## Ardogan (May 26, 2008)

¿¿¿¿Quién votó muy a favor?. Ahijuna, amalaya, canejo, sotreta, malandra, juna gran siete (*).
¿Quién está metido en el proyecto?, ¿con algún(os) familiar(es) tal vez?.

Fuera de joda, es espectacular que alguien tenga la habilidad semántica/oratoria para defender tal cosa. Realmente estoy intrigado, tiene que tener la oratoria de un senador romano y un filósofo griego, combinado con una gran práctica de las enseñanzas de Maquiavelo para defender esa postura.

Si ya sé, el voto es secreto, por ahí se está matando de risa ahora mismo de mi indignación, jeje. A lo mejor no, simplemente estoy pasmado de que a alguien le parezca que es algo para bien. Me pregunto con qué argumentos... En fin, "Argentina país generoso...." (**)

--------------------------------------------
(*): leí mucho patoruzito de chico, son pseudo-insultos, lo digo con más ánimo lúdico que otra cosa.
(**): dicho popular por éstas latitudes cuando vemos gente sin ninguna aptitud ocupar lugares de privilegio, o defender incoherencias, etc...


----------



## fernandob (May 26, 2008)

hay cosas que son problemas del ser humano...
somos unas hormigas que hemos conseguido una gran ventaja evolutiva y estamos haciendo (y haciendonos) loque cualquier depredador con ventaja hace:
crecer reproducurse y agotar los recursos por que no queda en equilibrio.
lo de ser los mas inteligentes es asi, pero no somos lo suficientes para algunas cosas.

referente a este pais y como vivimos por los politicos les dare un ejemplo:
supongamos que don chispas siempre se queja que su novia es una malandra y la patea....ya van como 20 novias que patea .....
quien es el culpable ?ç
las 20 novias ?
o el ?

ahora miren que por mas radichetas o peronachos que pongamos en el poder siempre se hacen la orgia de robar como si se acabase el mundo.
Y DIGO MAS..........en la historia del hombre....cuantos individuos han sido capaces de albergar dentro de su cuerpo EL PODER de manejar una nacion y lo han hecho con sabiduria ?
sobran los dedos de una mano a pesar de naber pasado miles de individuos, desde genocidas hasta sin pena ni gloria .

con esto se ve que ningun  hombre (o mujer) esta a el nivel de semejante responsabilidad, amen de que el resto de los seres humanos no deberian ponerse en manos de .......

por otro lado y no se si ya lo dije:
notaron que cuando aqui (que es el pais que conozco) uno gana las elecciones tira todo a la mierda y se va corriendo a buscar el premio ! y por 4 años cree que es el rey, el todopoderoso , qe no tiene que cumplir con nada y que todos tienen que obedecerlo.
bueno, mientras se lo sigan creyendo , mientras no se les muestre con contundencia que ASI NO ES  la cosa..........lo seguiran haciendo.

decia mi vieja española que hay que colgar a unos cuantos en la plaza asi aprenden.......aunque yo , con mas experiencia digo :
quien sera el encargado de elegir a quien se cuelga ? no sera ese nuestro proximo dictador ?.

tema dificil, pero lo primero es DEMOSTRALES QUE NO PUEDEN HACER LO QUE QUIEREN , no se como, por que las leyes las hacen ellos mismos, pero siempre pense que luego de un mandato todos deberian cambiar y NUCNA MAS deberian volver a la politica.
todos los años nacen gentes nuevas, todos los añños una nueva generacion cumple 18 , 24 , 79 años, como la colimba.

bueno, chau, me voy a comer.

saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 26, 2008)

encima vieron que el tren bala quedo en el mismo tiempo que el problema del campo ?
ambos temas estan hoy en la mesa, mayo del 2008 esto es muy vergonzozo para el gobierno por que muestra a las claras su mentira.

dice que las retensiónes o recaudaciones son "para ayudar al pais " .....y como se apuraron a mandarlo padelante y lo del campo se retraso......bueno aqui se ve.
para esas cosas lo quieren, asi de claro tienen las necesidades del pais.

es como pedirle a mis viejos una ayuda , que hagan un esfuerzo para mi futuro por que estoy terminando la secundaria y quiero entrar en la facu ....... y me gasto esa $$$ en una moto !

no se cuanto es el tema de las retensiónes (alguno sabe el % ?) 
pero hay algo que si se por que me toca, si yo hago un trabajo que cobro 10 y tengo que dar 3 de cometa, entonces el que recibe la cometa gana tanto o mas que yo.
por que yo facturo 10 pero.......
puse materiales
trabajo 
viaticos, comida impuestos.
quizas tuve que pedir un prestamo para agarrar el trabajo.
amen de que pongo la cara por todo yo .

el que recibe la cometa ni siquiera vino a alcanzarme una herramienta.

es como el chanta que aparece cuando el asado esta listo, y encima dice que el chori y el asado  que esta mangueando es para los chicos de la entrada (MENTIRRRRAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!)


----------



## Nilfred (May 27, 2008)

Les dejo algunos conceptos:

Concepto de PROGRESO
Es progreso o progresista hacer un NUEVO tren bala, puente, ruta, satélite, reactor nuclear o red de gas natural.
Reparar los trenes que están NO ES progreso.
Darle planes trabajar a quienes huyen asustados al ver una pala NO ES progreso
Pagarle un mejor sueldo a jubilados o empleados públicos tampoco es progreso.

¿Quienes se oponen al progreso?
Los conservadores

¿Porque se oponen?
En el caso del tren bala, ya sea porque son empresarios de bus, avión o trenes existentes y el nuevo tren le quita un porcentaje de mercado.
En el caso de tren bala, puente, ruta y red de gas natural por la sencilla razón de que une unos pocos puntos en donde a la gran mayoría no le toca.
En el caso de la red de gas natural porque a los empresarios de gas envasado no les conviene.

¿Que argumentos usan para oponerse?
-Para que vamos a hacer un puente acá, si no hay autos que circulen sobre el río.
-Para que vamos a hacer una ruta de acá hasta allá, si no hay industrias establecidas por este camino.
-Para que vamos a separar la basura si no hay empresas privadas que la reciclen.
Por si no se dan cuenta, les explico, las industrias se establecen donde hay infraestructura, entonces primero separá la basura, luego las empresas se encargan de la basura útil. Primero hacé el puente y recién entonces vas a ver cuantos autos circulan sobre el río.
Conté los argumentos de este hilo en contra del tren bala, y la cuenta me dió: 0, los que hablan estan influenciados por los empresarios del transporte o no pertenecen a la zona de influencia del tren. No se, prometo contar de vuelta, pero argumentos parece que no tienen.

¿Que necesidad hay de gastar tanta plata?
Tremenda necesidad.
Cómo seguramente nadie acá estudió Ciencias Económicas me va a costar explicarles lo que es una Balanza Comercial.
Básicamente tiene que haber un equilibrio entre plata que sale y bienes. En tu casa, la plata que gastas vuelve en bienes, comida y servicios. El estado en cambio con la plata compra plata y la balanza se inclina feo sobrecalentando la economía por el exceso de liquidez.
En tu casa cuando tu viejo cobra, vos le mangueas, pá, dame plata y te dá; pero a fin de mes cuando le queda poca plata te dice que no. El estado es igual, cuando tiene superhabit todos le manguean, aumentame el sueldo HDP; pero el superhabit no es para siempre y los sueldos aumentados no se pueden volver para atrás¹, entonces para justificar que no tiene plata para darte, gasta en algo puntual o mejor dicho INVIERTE en infraestructura.
Si bien esta no parece la mejor receta, es la receta que se está aplicando y nada podemos vos y yo hacer.

¿Que ventajas trae el tren bala a futuro?
Se va emplear mano de obra argentina
Las empresas contructoras argentinas que siempre estuvieron en el entongue, tambien estarán participando en esta oportunidad, como siempre.
Se van a enrriquecer unos cuantos argentinos, no creo que KK se ensucie las manos con esto, pero seguro va terminar saliendo el triple como Yaciretá.
Bs. As. - Rosario en 3 hs.
Podes vivir en Rosario y laburar en Bs. As.
Podes tener el laburo en Bs. As. y expandir tu servicio personalizado a Rosario y Córdoba.
Si estan de paro en aeroparque, me chupa un huevo porque voy en tren.
Si hay piquete, tractorazo o neblina en la ruta, me chupa un huevo porque voy en tren.

¹La única forma de volver los sueldos para atrás es por medio de la devaluación, que es una herramienta del estado y no es lo mismo que depreciación, que es cuando sube el dólar nuestra moneda se deprecia; pero es parecido y se siente igual.


----------



## asherar (May 27, 2008)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> ...
> ¹La única forma de volver los sueldos para atrás es por medio de la devaluación, que es una herramienta del estado y no es lo mismo que depreciación, que es cuando sube *el dólar* nuestra moneda se deprecia; pero es parecido y se siente igual.



Cuando sube el *dolar* ?  Qué antigüedad ! 
Muchachos de Argentina, ... les recuerdo que hace un año U$S = 3.2 A$R, € = 4 A$R, 
hoy U$S = 3.2 A$R, € = 5 A$R. 

El peso argentino no está estable: cae en picada junto con el dólar que no es lo mismo. 
Aprovechen a comprar integrados ahora, que todavía vienen de EEUU, en dólares. 

Nos vemos en Ezeiza !


----------



## Manonline (May 27, 2008)

Che, el pasaje de tren bala va a estar al rededor de los $500... si vivis en Rosario y trabajas en Bs As, te es mas barato un viaje en helicoptero


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 27, 2008)

Nilfred, en que planeta vivis, muy lindo, todo lo que decis, pero estas meando fuera del tarro. Aca no se trata de progresista ni de conservadores. se trata de "SENTIDO COMUN" 

  Como vas a poner un tren bala, si tus trenes no funcionan, no funciona el transporte publico, las calles estan destruidas, la infraestructura de la salud, no existe, las escuelas se caen a pedasos, y Socialmente: el campo esta gritando, y todos los empleados publicos te piden plata. 

De que balansa economica me hablas.? Es como Comprar un BMW, y no tener para la nafta y que el techo de chapa del RANCHO se te esten por volar. Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (May 27, 2008)

Si tenes tren, agradecé, acá no tengo.
Si tenes trasporte público, agradecé, hay lugares donde no hay.
Si tenes calles, agradecé, a 20 metros de mi casa hay una calle de tierra.
Si tenes escuelas, agradecé que por lo menos eso hay en todos lados.
Si tenes banda ancha, preguntale a algúno de los exactamente 517 formoseños que tienen banda ancha.

Se de gente que se compra un plasma y vive en un rancho, eso no va a cambiar y no se que tendrá que ver, el tren bala a vos no te jode y por acá no pasa asi que a mi tampoco.

Eso que te quejas, tenes que reclamarle a tu comisión vecinal, tu municipalidad y tu gobernación provincial según corresponda. Nada puede hacer el gobierno nacional con eso salvo que la escuela a la que te referís sea nacional y ahí tampoco se puede hacer nada porque la nación se limita a pasarle plata a Educación y hacen con la plata lo que se les canta.
El problema de la educación es que por cada grado tenes Titular, suplente, suplente de suplente, suplente de suplente de suplente, y la que esta al frente de grado. Ovbio que todos cobran un sueldo.
Cuando acá, gente del gobierno salió a preguntar a los alumnos "¿Cómo se llama tu maestra?" se armó tal quilombo que no hubo clases por 6 meses y nadie sabia que reclamaban.

Para finalizar les confirmo que el sitio que supuestamente junta 1 mail cada 3 segundos, es trucho, lo único que van a conseguir es mas spam en su cuenta de mail, jodansé por creer cualquiera.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 27, 2008)

Digo yo... dentro de 5 años, cuando a las vias no se les haya hecho ningun mantenimiento (como nunca se le hizo a ninguna otra), los campos por los que pase se inunden o pase algo por el estilo, no podamos pagar los repuestos porque estan en euros... El trenecito seguira andando a más de 300km/h?
Canto sale un pasaje a córdoba por avión? Tanto más que 300 o 400 pesos (Es lo que lei que valdra el pasajito)? porque para mi hasta tardás un toke menos... 
Yo no le veo el gollete...

Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 27, 2008)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Si tenes tren, agradecé, acá no tengo.
> Si tenes trasporte público, agradecé, hay lugares donde no hay.
> Si tenes calles, agradecé, a 20 metros de mi casa hay una calle de tierra.
> Si tenes escuelas, agradecé que por lo menos eso hay en todos lados.
> ...



Punto 1. Si no tenes un carajo, ahora vas a tener menos, ya que el pais completo se va a endeudar al pedo por este proyecto multimillonario que le servira a unas 1000 personas. El gobierno no reparte un mango ahora, de las retensiónes se lo queda todo, y ademas sostiene un paro agrario que hace que las provincias y municipios esten hoy (hoy 27 de mayo) sin plata para pagar los sueldos del mes que viene, y en muchos casos los de este mismo mes, todo porque "se sintio ofendida nuestra barbi por los comentarios de algun agrario".

Punto 2. Lo del plasma en el rancho no era lo que te estaban diciendo, lo que te dicen es que no tiene sentido tener un tren super rapido en un pais donde llegar a retiro desde cualquier putno de gran Buenos Aires es un suplicio. No sabia que este gobierno viera con tanta urgencia la necesidad de empresarios de puerto madero por ir a cordoba bien rapidito. Eso si, a los que estan en pilar les saltearon la estación...

Punto 3. La nacion tiene un presupuesto educativo que da lástima, en especial ante el presupuesto de planes sociales, y encima, no reparte la mitad de lo que dice, y encima solo a quienes "besan el anillo", no a provincias que pretendan demostrar un dejo de iniciativa.

En fin, en un país con 50% de pobres, andamos discutiendo un tren con un pasaje de 400 pesos... Porque preferimos llevar a unos pocos rápido que a unos muchos barato? Gracias a dios por un gobierno tan pluralista   
La pluralidad llega ahsta donde D'Elia caga a patadas a quien esté en contra. (o Moyano, o quien este a mano en el momento)

Si pensas que recuperar el sistema ferroviario es retrogrado, entontonces yo no entendi nada.

Ah, aproposito, alguien se entero de los tongos que tiene esta empresa acusada de serios casos de corrupcion en Francia?   

Saludos, y no se calienten la matera que esto ya esta aprobado y presupuestado, y ademas pedirle al gobierno que piense (o escuche), es pedirle peras al olmo.


----------



## Leon Elec (May 27, 2008)

Lean hasta el final antes de sacar conclusiones a lo que voy a decir.

El pueblo tiene la costubre de echarle culpa al gobierno, y esto está muy mal. Es culpa del pueblo de estar como estamos. Es culpa del pueblo no querer salir del pozo que cabamos (y la paradoja es que cabamos para salir del pozo    ) Es culpa del pueblo ser cada vez más pobres, es culpa del pueblo no tener trabajo. En resumen (porque puedo seguir escribiendo) es culpa del pueblo tener un gobierno que cada vez más sea una mier....a

Y esto se puede cambiar, a la hora de votar, votar con conciencia, votar aquien se lo merece, votar según el pasado los postulantes (Si un político se presenta para uncargo político y anteriormente lo que hiso fue nada para el pueblo, ¡¿porque mierda y carajo los votan?!)

Lo peor de todo, es que este gobierno recien comienza e hiso mas cagada que DelaRua.

Pueblo, pensemos con la cabeza y no con nuestros bolsillos. Dentro de 3 años y medio, no votemos a esta familia de chantas, por favor, cambiemos. Voten al que hiso algo por la Argentina, por el pueblo.


----------



## steinlager (May 27, 2008)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Les dejo algunos conceptos:
> 
> Concepto de PROGRESO
> Es progreso o progresista hacer un NUEVO tren bala, puente, ruta, satélite, reactor nuclear o red de gas natural.
> ...




mmmm segun tu punto de vista, las unicas ciudades q valen la pena son Rosario, Cba y Bs As?... Claro yo toy enfermo en rosario, me tomo en tren bala a bs as para atenderme en el garrahan y toy en 3 horas fabulantastico.... 
Toy en Misiones, Necesito ir a Bs As... me tomo el gran capitan.... (tren q une estas ciudades)... tardo 26 horas, me mori en el camino, todo gracias a q en vez de arreglar la via para tardar 10 horas, como en su epoca de esplendor se lo gastaron en un trencito q no sirve para un carajo, NO SIRVE PARA UN CARAJOOO.... pero bueno mientras la gente siga centralizando el poder, porq basicamente estan haciendo eso. Porque el tren Bala no une Salta con La Rioja y Catamarca? porq ahi no conviene... pero bueno cada cual q haga lo q quiera...

Yo lo unico q se q si esto sigue asi Cristina no dura ni 2 años....


----------



## Manonline (May 27, 2008)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> es culpa del pueblo tener un gobierno que cada vez más sea una mier....a



Seguro que la desocupación es culpa del pueblo, ya sea porque prefieren salir a robar o no quieran ir a trabajar, pero esto es culpa del gobierno que no invierten en educacion con el proposito de tener gente ignorante que vote al mismo garca 2 veces, casi 3, y manipularla a gusto.

Yo creo que el tren bala, es como un edificio gigante que se va a construir sobre tierra blanda...
Primero lo primero, y si de transporte hablamos, primero hay que arreglar todas las vias ya existentes y despues hacemos todos los trenes bala que quieran... 

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Leon Elec (May 27, 2008)

Parece que no fui claro.

A lo que me refiero es que si nosotros (pueblo argentino) seguimos votando a gente corrupta, desonesta y etc., vamos a seguir peor.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 27, 2008)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> Parece que no fui claro.
> 
> A lo que me refiero es que si nosotros (pueblo argentino) seguimos votando a gente corrupta, desonesta y etc., vamos a seguir peor.




De eso no cabe duda, pero en un país donde esta gente gano dos veces, casi como menem que gano tres, no te quepa duda que los vamos a seguir votando.

Para llegar ahi, alguien te tiene que hacer el favor, y una vez que estas arriba, los favores hay que devolverlos. Es un error pensar que la gente decide algo al votar, o que la democracia funciona de algun modo en este país, sino preguntale a cualquiera que quizo votar por otro que no sea la señora del botox en las elecciones pasadas...

No es como hora de que nos hartemos y los saquemos a patadas de donde quiera que calienten una silla? Digo, la figura de incumplimiento del deber publico aun existe...


----------



## asherar (May 27, 2008)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> ... A lo que me refiero es que si nosotros (pueblo argentino) seguimos votando a gente corrupta, desonesta y etc., vamos a seguir peor.





			
				electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ... Es un error pensar que la gente decide algo al votar, o que la democracia funciona de algun modo en este país, sino preguntale a ...



 Sí muchachos, no necesitamos ir muy lejos para ver lo que significa votar para la gente común en la Argentina.  
Fijate nomás lo que pasó hace apenas unas semanas en un foro que yo conozco ... Aaaahhhhhhhh !   No me quiero ni acordar ! 

 Creo que el problema no es tanto si votar o no, o por quién votar, sino *quién llega a candidato*. Eso se decide adentro de los partidos políticos, y ahí sí se puede participar con cierto peso. Una vez que la boleta electoral ya está impresa con el nombre de un chorro no hay salida. 
 Pero en la educación "botona" que hemos tenido nos han metido en la cabeza que la política es "mala", entonces NO entramos al comité, NO entramos a la unidad básica, NO entramos en el centro de estudiantes, NO vamos a plaza de Mayo, NO vamos ni al club social.  NO PARTICIPAMOS en la sociedad, pero SÍ NOS QUEJAMOS cuando quedan participando los que quedan. 
 Y nada se crea por generación espontánea. Los que llegan al Congreso y al Gobierno algún día fueron a la misma escuela que vos o que yo. Fuimos instruidos por el mismo sistema educativo, sólo que donde nosotros vimos desgaste ellos vieron negocio. 
 Claro, era más cómodo ver por TV, desde casa, calentito, cómo las masas enardecidas quemaban el congreso en el 2001. Y seguro que más de uno sintió un cierto dulzor en la boca pensando cómo se les terminaba el negocio a algunos políticos. 
 La macana es que, si para sacar a los ladrones del Congreso cada tanto hay que quemarlo, entonces hay algo que no anda. Hemos llegado a confundir las "instituciones" con las "personas" que las ocupan. 
 Con esto quiero decir que NO hay que quemar ni cerrar el Congreso, sino cuidarlo muy bien de quién entra. Creo que ahí arranca toda la cosa. Después sí, vale la pena discutir políticas educativas, políticas económicas, políticas de seguridad, políticas de transporte, ... 
 Si no, nos vamos a pasar la vida votando temas superficiales, cuando la causa profunda de los males sigue intacta. 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2008)

hola, les respondere a todos si me permiten:

NILFRED, yo no se mucho de economia, hablas que el progreso esta bien y si, me parece bien, pero hay que distinguir progreso de lo otro.
comprar un monton de Tv color de afuera NO ES PROGRESO.
progreso es hacerlos nosotros aqui, tener la gente con la capacidad, tener la tecnologia.
lso gobiernos son lso que deben poner la politica para que el pais crezca en forma solida y genuina, NO DEBEN irse al exterior de shooping a ver que "chiche" compran.
tener un tren bala para miles de indios no sirve, la idea es dejar de ser indios.....quizas burdo lo mio pero se que no estoy equivocado.

la industria GENUINA de tecnologia menem y seguro que otros la pincharon.

la industria se mueve asi:
1--- tenemos un pais que siempre esta en el fondeo de la bolsa, que solo fabrica o hace materia prima, consume sus recursos y recibe residuos de los demas, hay un interes genuino en los paises desarrollados por que los que NO SON DESARROLLADOS sigan como estan :
siendo mano de obra barata, proveedores de materia prima.

2--- una nacion que NO PINCHA proyectos de envergadura, como ser el diseño y fabricacion de :
un avion
trenes
central nuclear
tecnologia electronica
un misil
etc. etc.

y te paso a explicar por que , un ejemplo fue la ford, pero seria igual el plan condor que menem pincho, no importa, un misil, un avion, un helicoptero, radares LO QUE SEA !

montas la fabrica, hay gente que diseña el sistema de guia, otros que hacen una carroceria, otros que hacen engranajes, otros mecanismo de xxx otros plaqueta de control de yyy otros de fff.
y asi tenes una fabrica gigante, que ademas de provee de muchas PYMES que se han montado en la zona para proveerle desde la pintura hasta programacion.
y cada PYME tiene empleados y familia que ganan $$$ y van a comprar a los almacenes que ganan $$$.
y compran ropa.

tanto dentro de esa fabrica como esas PYMES satelites desarrollan ideas y proyectos paralelos que venden por separado, crean NUEVAS INDUSTRIAS , EXPORTAN.

Y TUS HIJOS AL VER como hay trabajo real y tecnologia quieren estudiar de verdad, seguir la facu, ir a una buena industrial.

como ves es la semilla de crecimiento.

invertir..........si......pero la señora KK no es doña rosa que va de shooping a comprar gigantescas boludeces al exterior, se supone que es UNA PRESIDENTE y deberia estar al nivel de lo que se necesita, de los proyectos.

MIRA: hay documentales de esto de hace 50 años que lo explican.
esta HDP quiere que sigamos en el fondo del pozo , que seamos una villa que planta soja en la "tierrita" y un TV de plasma en el rancho......y .....como ya esta pasando .....las tierras y las empresas terminan a nombre de apellidos y capitales extranjeros....por que aqui el terrateniente plantando soja se compra una 4*4.
pero alli el que nos vende el tren bala se compra aqui todo el campo, con la reserva natural incluida aunque no se pueda.

en verdad creo que la sra. KK ni sabe, ni esta a el nivel, solo esta de fiesta y aprovecha su posicion, y desde afuera la manejan con espejitos de colores y cometas, la endulzan a la india patas de agua que se cree reina, pero es una pobre infeliz, NO ES ARGENTINA , NO ES PATRIOTA NI ES INTELIGENTE, solo es una viva que aproveecha su posicion..


************************
respecto a lo que han puesto de que merecemos a lso gobernantes que tenemos o que el pueblo tiene la culpa NO ES ASI..........
la gente, vos, yo , el somos simples mojarras en una gigantesca marea, diganme:
cuando ocurrio lo de las torres gemelas , lso aviones secuestrados ....
200 personas en el avion que querian ir a su casa y 4 locos que querian estrellarlo.
pero esos 4 estaban en la cabina , el mango de la sarten.
y ?
adonde fue el avion ?
donde querian los 200 o donde querian los 4 ?
esta asi armado 

la gente quiere vivir, en paz, quiere trabajar......pero las cosas los abruman y uno se adapta.
tenemos una estructura que hace dificil que la gente pueda hacer algo.
NO ES VERDAD QUE LA CULPA LA TENEMOS NOSOTROS, la culpa la tienen esos HDP.
luego , hablemos de las causas y si se puede hacer algo.
pero la culpa la tienen ellos.

es como decir que si unmicro choca la culpa la tienen los pasajeros.
un micro con chofer y 4 guardaespaldas que no te dejan ni acercarte al chofer aunque el micro este haciendo eses.


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2008)

alejandro , me ha gustado leerte en otros temas, te mando un saludo.

el ser humano es un bicho cambiante, se adapta, es por ello que las instituciones tambien deben hacerlo.

cuando era pibe me parecian boludeces los viejos dichos, algunos de martin fierro , otros antes de cristo, pero con el tiempo vi que eran una sabia verdad y eso me muestra que el ser humano arrastra siempre los mismos problemas, antes era Roma, ahora seran paises modernos, pero hay estructuras y conductas humanas que siguen.......por que claro, somos los mismos......a veces nos creemos que unos siglos nos han hecho cambiar a super seres sabios    .
no es asi ops: 

el asunto es que las instituciones como estan permiten e crecimiento de parasitos y de una estructura corrupta, no creo que haga falta explicarlo, quizas lo pueda hacer uno que estudie comportamiento humano, yo me guio por lo que ocurre en la practica y es asi.

no voy a decir que hay que hacer, seria demasiado presumido de mi parte decir "tengo la solucion", lo que si digo es que somos animales y tenemos conductas propias y hay gente en todos lados, uno que arregla Tv color y otros que arreglan pulmotores, cad quien SABE LO QUE HACE, EN DONDE ESTA  cada quien conoce su responsabilidad.
si el que repara Tv color arregla algo mal a proposito sabe que tendra un service mañana y que a lo mucho deja sin ver la TV a una familia.
si el que arregla un pulmotor lo hace mal para que se estropee luego de un tiempo sabe que existe la posibilidad ded que se rompa una noche cuando esta en servicio y por eso se muera alguien.
CADA QUIEN SABE LO QUE HACE Y CUAL ES SU RESPONSABILIDAD.
nuestra sociedad da cargos, delega responsabilidades, cada quien se ocupa de algo, como un gigantesco hormiguero.
no es lo mismo un trabajo que otro.
si es de mucha rsponsabilidad y no te gusta DEJALO !

quien asume un cargo importante en un gobierno sabe que un punto que baja el PBI o lo que sea hace que 100mil familias caigan bajo el indice de pobreza.
una desicion politica y mucha gente queda sin determinada cobertura social.
me acuerdo en la epoca de menem, mis suegros vivian cerca de primera junta, no habia semana en la que no se tirase alguien bajo el tren, incluos una joven madre con su bebe.

hay cosas y cosas, estos HDP son genocidas , su actitud desfachatada, la eterna excusa de :
"no me dejaron trabajar"
"la oposicion fue muy fuerte"
"no puedo arreglar en unos años lo que hicieron mal los otros"
y tantas otras que son solo excusas para ganar tiempo no son comestibles.

la responsabilidad debe asumirse, como es debido.

que no juren mas por Dios y la patria.

que juren por la hoja , el hierro y el fuego , y que al salir, o si los agarran siendo inescrupulosos , ladroneso  no patriotas:
que este la hoja afilada  y el hierro caliente.

por que cada quien no solo es responsable de lo que hace, sino que tambien del daño que causa por lo que hace........o asi deberia ser.

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 27, 2008)

a mi la politica no me interesa, como no me interesa la medicina, como no me interesa ir a la cancha a ver futbol.

La politica para los politicos, yo no voy a andar en un comite, (No creo en ningun partido politico), ni voy ha hacer roncha porque seguro me cago a trompadas con algun punterito, que ande repartiendo planes sociales entre sus elegidos.

El que dijo que la politica es mala "TIENE RAZON" es una sarta de H.... de P... tratando de escalar social y economicamente. Obviamente que esto se va diluyendo hasta los bolu.... de abajo, que andan tirando panfletos en las casas (recibiendo putedas de mas de uno), para ver si le dan un puestito en la municipalidad.( aca en cordoba el 90% de los municipales son unos inutiles, que tratan mal a la gente, y el otro 10% no llega a inutil.)

Me parece que mientras la "JUSTICIA", este controlada por el gobierno (cosa heredada de las multiples dictaduras), nada, pero nada bueno va a pasar en la Argentina.

Queres salir en a la calle a protestar, soy tan bolu.. (nunca estube en esa) que seguro me cagan a trompadas y encima voy en cana.

O mejor esperemos a que algun actor, cantante ( me gusta Pocho la pantera. jua jua), o deportista se postule, porque no halgun tecnico.  

Digo no, Para firmar un pedorro plano de la instalacion electrica de una casa, tenes que ser tecnico electricista, para los planos de un edificio, Tenes que ser Ingeniero, para sacar una muela , Tenes que ser Dentista, para Ser jefe De Plicia tenes que ser Oficial con trayectoria, ETC. Prara todo tener un estudio, una experiencia y sobre todo "LA RESPONSABILIDAD"

Y para ser PRESIDENTE ? de cuyas deciciones depende un pais, y valla saber cuantas cosas mas, NO TENES QUE SABER NADA!   

Solo hace falta ser POLULACHO! llevas a toda flia. al gobierno, amigos, al kioskero, al diariero, bueno al que se te ocurra, Total "NADIE VA EN CANA POR MAL GOBERNANTE" :x  :x 

No sea cosa que despues te toque a vos estar alla arriba. Me da verguensa    ver que estan enjuiciando a los H.... de remil P... ACESINOS de la dictadura, cuando deberian estar en cana hace años, Pero "NO" no sea cosa que vuelvan, haber si nos toca a nosotros. Total  ya estan viejitos pobresitos, denles un par de años de arresto domiciliario, pobres. Yo los dejaria solamente 15 minutos con los hijos, padres, seres queridos de las victimas. 

tendria que ser con titulo en mano (Ing. en Pais  , Licenciado en Presidencia) , si hechas moco vas en cana calladito, Antes de asumir ponga todos sus bienes (declarados), los de su familia, los de su negocio, como garantia.

Para una sociedad anonima tenes que poner un capital de garantia, igual que para corredor de bolsa, pero para presidente No hay que poner nada, Vamos todos a comer un asadito a MENIYACO (Aniyaco de MENEM ( si es que no toda la rioja), o a CALAFAINER ( CALAFATE de KITNER) ( si es que no todo el sur). O a San luis donde te andas tropesando con las Industrias SAA. O vengan aca a Cordoba, RIO de la Sota 4, o los Angeloz de las sierra. Bue El dolobu de Delarrua nose que se habra "Choreado"    

Bue, me salto la termica.

Si a alguien eh molestado con lo dicho. "Al que le pique que se rasque". 

Fin de la transmision
La casa esta en orden
Siganme que no los voy a defraudar
No vamos a pagar Aguante el Default
Y dicen que soy aburrido
Segun el Indec la inflacion es de 0.01%
Quiero a todos los choferes vestidos de armani estamos...
La soja es un Yuyito


Que los pario....


----------



## asherar (May 27, 2008)

Hola: 

O sea, "fernandob" que esta vez no te gustó. Y bueh, qué se le va a hacer ! 

 Yo no he hablado de culpas. Incluso creo que de poco sirve. Mas como se ha dicho, lo que importa es buscar las causas. 

 La impotencia la sentimos todos, y tampoco vamos a cambiar desde este foro, el curso de 
los acontecimientos.  Solo que *lo que se ve que pasa* es una parte de lo que pasa. Y en esa parte que no se ve uno todavía puede hacer cosas. 

 Tal vez yo me sienta más responsable por haberme metido poco en su momento, pero en mi época no se podía. En realidad no se sabía. En la época que yo iba al secundario (1976-1979) gobernaban los militares. En la TV había una publicidad donde un estudiante universitario encontraba un panfleto adentro de un libro, lo miraba y decía "yo vengo a estudiar" y lo tiraba. Esa imagen nos marcó a muchos. 
 Lo que le duele a mi generación es saber que podríamos haber hecho algo pero no sabíamos qué ni cómo. 
 La política no es "caca", es algo que se mama como el fútbol o la música. Son cosas que aprendés de alguien más grande. Pero si los que te tendrían que enseñar te dicen "no te metas", o bien no están porque los desaparecieron, vos no te metés. Incluso llegás a pensar que meterse está mal, o que no te corresponde. Ahora parece joda, pero algunos que no sabíamos lo que estaba pasando, años después nos enteramos que nos salvamos raspando. 

 La generación que vino después lo vivió de otra manera. El razonamiento era "no te hagás drama". Claro, si te metés te usan de carne de cañón, de un lado o del otro. Nadie quiere dar la vida por un pueblo que no es solidario. Uno se siente traicionado de antemano. 
 El remate lo puso Tinelli, tomándose todo en joda. 

 Entonces, pasa el tiempo y llevas a tu hijo al acto del cole. Cantan el himno, y cuando llega a la parte que dice "coronados de gloria vivamos, o juremos con gloria morir! " vos decís: ¿ en qué país estoy ? ¿ Estos próceres eran suicidas o qué ?

 Cuando "Algordín" prometió trabajo yo lo voté, y tenía 20 años. Ya cuando llegó "MAMENMÉ" estaba más fogueado y voté a un viejito del PS (ni me acuerdo el nombre). Para cuando llegó "De la Púa" yo ya no creía en nada. Creo que lo voté a Chacho Alvarez. 

 Es cierto que parece que "está todo armado para que nada se pueda", pero si estuviera tan armado estos tipos durarían eternamente. Por algo cada tanto van cayendo. 
 Menos mal! Te imaginás si el mismo gobierno durara 10 o 20 años ? Ejemplos tenemos en las provincias, y no buenos, precisamente. Yo viví unos años en Santiago del Estero, y a pesar de que ahora Juarez se bajó de la gobernación después de *60* años, al radical que está ahora, Zamora, levantar la provincia les va a llevar años.

 Creo que lo rescatable es no dejarse engañar. Podemos discutir todo lo que queramos, pero por favor no caigamos en la trampa de quemar nuestras instituciones para que salgan las ratas ! 

 Esto me hace acordar a la primera película "Alien", en que la mina iba reventando todas las 
naves con tal de sacarse al bicho de encima.  Nos han metido tanto Hollywood en la cabeza !
En aquélla época (los '70) había una serie policial cada día de la semana: 
Lunes: "Los novatos", martes "Las calles de San Francisco", miércoles: "Columbo", jueves: "SWAT", viernes: "Baretta". Ah! y el sábado: "Mujer policía". 

 En todas, los policías le daban como en bolsa y sin preguntar, a los malditos sospechosos que para variar eran latinos, negros, o chinitos. El árabe todavía no era malo y al ruso no lo ponían ni en foto por el tema de la guerra fría. 
Los parapoliciales, de civil, se metían en las casas sin orden de cateo, ni nada, a patada limpia. 
No querrían legitimar ese tipo de violencia metiéndonosla todos los días en la cabeza ?

Lo de cambiar las instituciones es tema para otro post. Ahí también hay trampa.

...

 No lo quise decir en el post anterior pero comparto las dudas que vos sugieres. 
¿ No les parece raro que mientras EEUU subsidia su campo acá el gobierno le hace la 
guerra, y sin miras de arreglarse ?

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (May 27, 2008)

hola alejandro , no hay "no me gusto", tenemos distintas experiencias y formas de asimilarlo, en este ultimo explicaste muy bien lo que pasaste.
igual te cuento que ME ENCANTA LEERLOS a pesar de que este foro es de electronica uno siente afinidad en otros temas aunque sean de otro asunto.
no va para explicar .......daria para largo y frustrante pero me creo un "ser pensante" (que presumido) y en la calle me encuentro cada respuesta   .... :evil: ...  ...  ... cada forma de pensar ......
que no se si estan todos locos, egoistas, necios o yo soy todo eso y no me doy cuenta.

tambien karapalida tu ultimo analisis me parece muy correcto al  remarcar que es lo que deberian tener estas personas.......pero no tienen.

un saludo


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 27, 2008)

Saludos Alejandro Sherar "Reload" jajaja. Que haces loco, de vuelta por estos pagos?

Una pregunta que, joraca es el  Avatar ese que tenes?

Mas o menos escribimos lo mismo fernandob.  Saludos


----------



## asherar (May 27, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ... que no se si estan todos locos, egoistas, necios o yo soy todo eso y no me doy cuenta.
> ...



Y creo que no queremos, pero algo se nos va pegando. 

Hasta mañana.

Editado: 
Es un brotito tan chiquito que la raíz cabe en una gota y todo junto cabe arriba del dedito !
Qué lindo !  

Es mi meta en la vida: proteger los brotitos de los insensibles carcamanes "pisabrotos" que se dedican a pisotearlos.


----------



## Ardogan (May 28, 2008)

El tema de la educación política es fundamental. Me acuerdo cuando Lopez Murphy quería arancelar la universidad pública y me prendía en las marchas en La Plata, mi vieja estaba aterrada. Claro, ella estuvo detenida en un centro clandestino, embarazada, por tener un amigo que "estaba en algo raro"... y no sé mucho más, al día de hoy no se atreve a hablar de eso. Pero bueno, no me quiero ir de tema, solo lo menciono para entender de donde viene el miedo de mucha gente, la cultura del "no te metás".

A todo el establishment le conviene el "no te metás", es una pieza clave para que todo siga como ellos quieren, desde las grandes empresas hasta los políticos.
Las grandes empresas lo último que quieren es que haya ciudadanos, ellos quieren consumidores. Los políticos se manejan por sucesión directa, es raro que los hijos de un político no hagan política, simplemente eliminan competencia.

Lo que pasó en Argentina desde mitad del siglo pasado en adelante fué un largo adoctrinamiento a sangre y fuego, y dió resultado, con una democracia para la foto solamente, las decisiones que hacen al país NUNCA las toma la gente, ni el congreso. Siempre dos o tres atorrantes eligiendo la opción más acorde a sus intereses, por más que arruinen a su propia nación (decreto, emergencia de ésto o de aquello, super-poderes, etc).
En cuánto a la gente que votamos, esto no se arregla votando a otras personas, esas otras personas son similares a las que ya están, o si son realmente distinta no van a durar ni dos semanas en el poder.

Esto va a cambiar en tanto y en cuanto estemos ahí para no dejarles hacer cualquier cosa.
Tenemos mucho que aprender, tenemos que aprender a exigirles a nuestros legisladores por qué votaron o no tal o cual proyecto/ley, tenemos que aprender a participar de lo que se hace en nuestro propio pueblo/ciudad, leer los boletines oficiales, pedir explicaciones. Ese aprendizaje va a llevar tiempo, no se van a dar vuelta 40 o 50 años de adoctrinamiento tan fácil.
Y en ese sentido veo a internet como la mejor herramienta posible de participación ciudadana que hemos tenido hasta la fecha. Cuando obligemos a todos los políticos/organismos de estado a tener foros públicos donde deban explicar todas y cada una de sus decisiones va a ser otro cantar. 
Utopía, sí, tal vez, una sociedad sin ideales no creo que pueda progresar.
-----------------------------------------------
Vote Ardogan, candidato a presidente del sistema solar para el 2048, lista 1.3215e06


----------



## ricardodeni (May 28, 2008)

Hola, vengo siguiendo el hilo del post, la verdad es que estoy en contra del tren gay, como ya dijeron hay otras prioridades, tales como educacion, hospitales,mantenimiento en general de practicamente todo, etc., etc...

practicamente yo me desvivo dia dia por aprender cada ves mas sobre la materia que me apasiona y me hace seguir adelante que es la electronica, pero el estado de este pais y de como se manejan y se hacen las cosas tira para atras a cualquiera, uno no puede pensar ni en producir nada ya que te tenes que cuidar hasta de que no te caguen cuando vas a comprar un componente por que a este pais le llega la resaca de la tecnologia.

pongo un ejemplo de lo mal que se manejan algunas cosas:
hace unos dos años se nos ocurrio con un compañero abrir un local de servicio tecnico,la cuestion es que no teniamos luz, para pedir el medidor nos exijian habilitacion y para la habilitacion nos pedian que tengamos luz, increible no? ademas de otras trabas que nos ponian; a lo que hace pensar;quiero LABURAR y encima tener todo en regla para poder LABURAR tranquilo y estos tipos en lugar de darte un empujon te unden.

otra cosa , alguien me puede explicar por que los terrenos estan en dolares? 
como se explica que el sueldo promedio ronde los 1500 pesos y los alquileres de cualquier departamento aca en capital no baje de 900 pesos como minimo?

con la excelente calidad de tecnicos y de ingenieros que hay en este pais no se puede creer que  las cosas tengan que venir de afuera cuando aca sobra capacidad y recursos para producir lo que sea y poder generar desarrollos tecnologicos importantes.

ahora haciendo un rejunte de todas las opiniones y planteos del post la pregunta del millon seria: 
¿que se puede hacer para cambiar la situacion de todo esto?  ¿ que podemos hacer para que este pais deje de estar en caida libre?

por ahi la pregunta hasta parece un poco ingenua pero viene de mi que soy un pibe de 23 años   
y que me falta experiencia en estas cuetiones que son indignantes pero si tantos somos los que estamos en desacuerdo de como se esta manejando este pais creo que nosotros hacemos al pueblo ya que lo somos y tendriamos que tener la fuerza como para no dejarnos basurear por gente que en definitiva es igual que nosotros pero sin escrupulos y con esto que digo no pretendo dar ningun ideal zurdo ni mucho menos simplemente creo y me parece que seria hora de que hagamos algo, no se si se podra, no se si servira, pero supongo que valdria la pena intentarlo.
saludos. Ricardo.


----------



## MaMu (May 28, 2008)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> La única forma de volver los sueldos para atrás es por medio de la devaluación, que es una herramienta del estado y no es lo mismo que depreciación, que es cuando sube el dólar nuestra moneda se deprecia; pero es parecido y se siente igual.



La devaluación genera inflación y la única forma de contener y bajar la inflación provoca desempleo, por lo que un indice alto de desempleo no le conviene a ningun gobierno, razón por la que se miente con el indec.....  "...causa formal de la renuncia de Martin Lousteau"

Coincido en muchisimas cosas, pero a la realidad de la Argentina son utópicas, ya que cualquiera con un poco de poder hace lo que quiere con el dinero que el estado rinde según su jerarquía departamental en la que se encuentre ejerciendo. Yo creo que nadie cuestiona lo que es el progreso, tan solo creo que la gente usa el sentido común, si tu hijo se te esta muriendo, primero haces que le salven la vida, no te pones a mirar un partido de futbol ni hacer una torta.

El problema siempre es la corrupción. Esta política deberia unir "Montescos con Cappuletos" y sin embargo hace que discutamos entre nosotros. Sin justicia y con corrupción, no existe solución. A mi no me interesa el "cabeza" que se nutre de un plan social, me importa el pibe que se desnutre por falta de pan. Hasta la iglesia saltó y dijo "aflojen con la mentira que los pobres que vienen a pedir, cada vez son más". Y no hace falta la palabra de nadie, hace falta verlo, recorrer un poco el pais para darse cuenta que más del 80% son pobres, pero pobres enserio, y no la minoría que maneja el valerio de la familia K con sus dotes patoteriles, se cayo demaciado bajo. Aniquilaron los valores sociales.
La política de nuestro pais es el último eslabón de la dignidad humana. Patetico.
Y asi podemos estar toda una vida, pero la realidad es una sola, no me interesa quien se roba la plata, existe una jerarquía y una cadena irefutable de responsabilidades, que claro esta, ninguno se hace responsable, es un pais de "volantes centrales" se pasan la pelota todo el tiempo.
Nadie cree en nada, hoy te matan a un hijo, te violan y sino tenes plata, ANDA A CANTARLE A GARDEL, y esto ES ASI.
Aca la unica solución es el paredon, porque quien desprecia la vida, sinceramente no la merece. Hasta Jesucristo hecho a patadas a los mercaderes del templo.
Estamos acostumbrados a quien viste bien, esta aseado y habla lindo, a que le demos la razon, a que creamos que dice la verdad, somos tan ignorantes. Nos la pasamos hablando de palabras como "globalización" o "capitalismo" cuando ni siquiera sabemos lo que significa "hambre".
"Si por 2 años dejamos de robar, en la Argentina se solucionan los problemas"  (Luis Barrionuevo.)

Se que muchas veces digo las cosas fuertes, y espero que nadie se ofenda ni se sienta agredido por esta "política de café" que tanto nos caracteriza a los Argentinos.
No soy dueño de la verdad, solo digo "mi" verdad, la que me toca todos los dias. Yo solo quiero un mundo mejor, donde no se, quizas mis nietos, tengan un estado que los premie por estudiar, que los incentive, que crezcan como ciudadanos en todo sentido.

En fin, cuanto más grande es el poder, más grande es el abuso.

(MAMU 2011 PRSIDENTE   )


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

*Un millón de argentinos ya firmaron el no al tren bala*

En sólo dos meses, más de un millón de personas le dijeron NO al tren bala y adhirieron a la propuesta de dos rosarinos para que el Senado trate un proyecto de ley ciudadano que recupere los 18 mil kilómetros de vías que hoy están fuera de uso. 

Angel y Jorge Contesti, de 68 y 72 años, se habían propuesto en julio juntar un millón de firmas para presentar una iniciativa que hiciera a un lado el proyecto oficial del llamado tren bala a Rosario y Córdoba. Este fin de semana, luego de un recuento de las firmas digitales que recolectan en el sitio web trenparatodos.com.ar y las planillas que todos los días reciben de diferentes provincias del país, superaron ese número. 

"Estamos muy contentos porque de esta forma el Senado va a tratar un proyecto de ley que nos beneficia a todos, y no sólo a quienes puedan pagar un tren bala", dijo a LA NACION Angel Contesti. Además, explicó que con la iniciativa "Un tren para todos" volverían a funcionar 18.000 kilómetros de vías "con un costo de 3100 millones de dólares", es decir, 1900 millones de dólares menos que el tren bala. "Incluso, se unirían nuevamente a más de veinte ciudades y pueblos del interior", dijo entusiasmado. 

"El ferrocarril de alta velocidad es un proyecto ridículo que insumiría 5000 millones de dólares como mínimo y sólo tiene como objetivo comunicar cuatro ciudades: Mar del Plata, Buenos Aires, Rosario y Córdoba", agregó. 

A través de la recolección de firmas del 1,5% del padrón electoral se puede presentar una iniciativa popular, según lo avala la Constitución desde la reforma de 1994. Así, los rosarinos esperan que la gente siga participando para poder redondear el proyecto y presentarlo en 15 días en el Senado. "Al tren bala no lo pidió nadie. En cambio, muchos están de acuerdo con poder nuevamente unir las economías regionales con un sistema de transporte dinámico y menos contaminante que el camión", dijo Contesti. 

A pesar de contar con el aval de un millón de firmas, los legisladores no estarían obligados a presentar el proyecto, porque la norma incluida en la reforma constitucional de 1994 nunca fue reglamentada.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 17, 2008)

2 palabras:

1) el tren bala cuesta mas de 700.000.000 de euros. Mientras que la redistribucion de la "riqueza" aun tiene millones de defectos y la gente muere de hambre.
2) requiere de una cantidad considerable de enrgia. Mientras q no tenemos energia para las industrias.
3) la distancia a recorrer por el tren bala no es relevante ante semejante inversión.
4) fuera del tema tren bala, esta el tema aerolineas argentinas: OTRO GRAN BOLAZO ARGENTINO!  !  !

vamos a estatizar una empresa que era nuestra y que vendimos re barata, solo para pagar la deuda que tiene, comprar aviones nuevos, dejarla joya joya para volver a venderla barata?
no no no y no, argentina mas que pais generoso es un pais de BOLUDOS y los politicos son lo mas corruptos de todos los tiempos.

odio la politica de mierda de la señorita Cristina, eso es tirar para abajo, nivelar la sociedad en la miseria, es la politica mas facil de llevar a cabo, pero la peor para el pais.


----------



## wacalo (Ago 20, 2008)

Sobre el tema aerolíneas:
Para los pobres (y no tanto) da lo mismo que aerolíneas sea privada extranjera, privada nacional o estatal, total nunca subieron (me incluyo) ni subirán a un avión. Quieren hacernos creer que es una cuestión de soberanía, la verdad es que si se estatiza estaremos subsidiando un medio de transporte para las clases altas del país.
Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 21, 2008)

bue no hay porn... que nos venga bien a los Argentinos, que si venden porque venden, que si la vuelven a compran porque la compran, que nosss pasaaa.

No entienden lo duro de la vida de los politicos, no entienden que cada ves estan mas caros los Mercedes, las put.. estan cada vez mas pretensiosas, la merca ya no es gratis hay que pagarla, cambiar el modelo del yatesito es complicado, Los chicos estan grandes ya, y los departamentos estan por las nubes, las estancias ya les quedan chicas, y con el quilombo de las escrituras ahora hay que pagarlas.
Realmente es DURA la vida de los  POLITICOS.

No entienden nada UDs. Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 21, 2008)

wacalo dijo:
			
		

> Sobre el tema aerolíneas:
> Para los pobres (y no tanto) da lo mismo que aerolíneas sea privada extranjera, privada nacional o estatal, total nunca subieron (me incluyo) ni subirán a un avión. Quieren hacernos creer que es una cuestión de soberanía, la verdad es que si se estatiza estaremos subsidiando un medio de transporte para las clases altas del país.
> Saludos.



Estas equivocado.

Al estatizarla estaremos pagandole a un monton de acreedores la plata que se robaron los que la compraron la ultima vez.

Es clasico, una empresa privada es vaciada por sus "dueños", y luego el estado se la compra con deuda y todo por mucho mas de lo que vale.

No es por subsidiar un ya subsidiado (bien subsidiado) transporte elitista, es por hacer un favor a cierto grupo economico.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 22, 2008)

Eso es seguro, pero siempre estan los mismos, y la verdad es que me rompen soberanamente las bolas todos estos temas q sufrimos en argentina.
Brasil (por no ir mas lejos), utiliza la misma ideologia politica que la argentina, sin embargo crece..porque? pues pq usan la cabeza. ya no hay mas nada publico, educacion, salud, etc, todo privado, lo cual no es bueno, pero en paises como argentina, donde lo publico se mal usa y abusa, es necesario hacer lo q hizo brasil, excluyo a las clases sociales que rompen las bolas a las clases laburantes. la policida de braisl si tiene q tirarle un balazo a un negro, se lo tira con balas de plomo, cuando aca lo maximo q pueden hacerle es pegarle con balas de goma, pq los drechos humanos (y la re conch. put. de la lora) los defiende, pq? pq llos negros q roban y matan pagan unos lindos porcentajes a jueces, abogados, y policia, y todo es un ciclo, la policia lo agarra, les cobra el %, viene un abogado, les borra los antecedentes, pasa al juez, lo largan a la calle.

estoy podrido. tengo 1 novia brasilera, cuando pueda me voy en avion (de la linea TAM), me caso con la negra y me quedo a vivir donde las cosas funcionana bien.-

saludos amigos.


----------



## santiago (Ago 22, 2008)

yo tambien estoy podrido con la sarta de inutiles y estupidos que hay en el pais , que laburen una vez en su vida que laburen, que usen las manos para algo, y si no sirven, jodete, si la persona tiene ganas e ideas que la acepten , pero si no, no si su futro es ser una laucha humana. ha las lauchas hay que erradicarlas a mi abuela le han querido robar mil veces, a nosotros tambien estoy podrido de todo esto, siempre lo mismo queres salir del balde y te tiran adentro denuevo 
lo unico que me saca de la realidad es hacer lo que me gusta, la electronica me encanta, y este foro me ayuda un monton, mas que algunas personas que se creen que por tener un titulo, son amos del mundo, o tienen derecho de basurearte , o los chorros que se roban una parte de la sociedad y si la tocas te matan , y si los matas te meten preso, estoy harto

pd tu novia no tiene una hermana?    

saludos a todos


----------



## diego_z (Ago 22, 2008)

che pero no se casen ! ballan donde quieran pero sin casarse que castigo por dios!


----------



## santiago (Ago 22, 2008)

jajaja 
pd de que parte de entre rios? sos ya somos 4 de la provincia entre, rios


----------



## diego_z (Ago 22, 2008)

como a 130 km de parana cerquita nomas jeje


----------



## fernandob (Dic 20, 2008)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> [
> Coincido en muchisimas cosas, pero a la realidad de la Argentina son utópicas, ya que cualquiera con un poco de poder hace lo que quiere con el dinero que el estado rinde según su jerarquía departamental en la que se encuentre ejerciendo. Yo creo que nadie cuestiona lo que es el progreso, tan solo creo que la gente usa el sentido común, si tu hijo se te esta muriendo, primero haces que le salven la vida, no te pones a mirar un partido de futbol ni hacer una torta.
> 
> El problema siempre es la corrupción. Esta política deberia unir "Montescos con Cappuletos" y sin embargo hace que discutamos entre nosotros. Sin justicia y con corrupción, no existe solución. A mi no me interesa el "cabeza" que se nutre de un plan social, me importa el pibe que se desnutre por falta de pan. Hasta la iglesia saltó y dijo "aflojen con la mentira que los pobres que vienen a pedir, cada vez son más". Y no hace falta la palabra de nadie, hace falta verlo, recorrer un poco el pais para darse cuenta que más del 80% son pobres, pero pobres enserio, y no la minoría que maneja el valerio de la familia K con sus dotes patoteriles, se cayo demaciado bajo. Aniquilaron los valores sociales.
> ...



es asi, mamu , coincido contigo, incluso en lo del paredon..........PERO....yo no conozco a ningun ser humano que sea capaz de mantenerse justo y que no se le suban las bestias cuando tiene en sus manos ese poder..........
vos si ?

yo estoy a favor de la pena de muerte, pero votaria NO , siempre NO a la pena de muerte, por que , por desgracia la historia nos dice que esa es un arma que todavia los monos que nos manejan no tienen la sabiduria ni la justeza para manejarla.

saludos 

PD: ya lo dije 20 veces : detector de mentiras, eso si votaria que si , detector de mentiras, libre , transparente y para todos. .
que las universidades investiguen y desarrollen, que los jueces la usen, SE ACABA todo el lio, todos quedan al mismo nivel ante la ley.
se acabo la necesidad de un gran boga.
se acabo un juez comprado.
se acabo los enredos en la justicia.
se acabo que el culpable quede libre y que el inocente vaya preso.
se acabo preguntarle al criminal : ¿fuiste vos ? 
(te dira mientras se rie por dentro "yo señor ? no señor....") .

se acabaron los politicos que hacen un debate en la TV .......se acaban todos .

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Dic 20, 2008)

ah.....me olvidaba, lo del tren bala es por definicion una estupidez.

y paso a explicar:

si yo compro un tren bala ya colocadito en mi tierra tendre................mierda, o sea dependencia total, que cosa mas increible que un/a presidenta no se de cuenta de eso (o lo hace a proposito) .
cada vez que se rompa una pieza tendremos que llamar a alemania (siemens sera  :x ) a por repuestos y NOS SALDRA UN OJO DE LA CARA (yo solo tengo 2) .

muy pelotudo es quien crea a su pueblo una terrible dependencia ......o HDP:

si se han desmantelado los viejos trenes que teniamos por falta d emantenimiento , enotnces como se explica que ahora podremos comprar un tren bala y si podremos mantenerlo ?

amen de que , como ya dije estamos hablando a nivel pais, nacion, es muy reverendamente peoltudo, poco inteligente, necio el comprar algo asi.
cono solo una neurona uno se da cuenta que e smejor invertir esa $$$ en montar aqui una fabrica en la cual se construiran trenes, lo mejor que podamso construir, pero nosotros haremos las ruedas, el tablero, los coches, todo, si se rompe algo , tenemos los repuestos , la matriz, todo.
y ademas, de regalo, hicimos una fabrica, como que tenemos miles y miles d eKm para seguir haceindo trrenes .


en verdad, hay gente que es .sabia..........tato bores y gasalla.
eternos .

y gente que esta pareceria condenada.......los argentinos.

y gente que merece ser incinerada.........nuestos politicos .


----------

